# For those that did not log dead miles



## ptnutr (Feb 9, 2015)

This method is long but better than missing out on a deduction.
Go to the Uber statements you have made available to you for each week.
Click on the first trip (since they do provide a map of the trip it makes it easier to estimate drop off location)
Open up the next trip (note the pickup location)
Via Google maps or w/e plug in drop off location(1st ride) and pickup location (2nd ride)
Do that for each trip, there you go dead miles
Also you have a pick up time and ride length, so if you do get audited you can write everything down as if you did it at that moment

Like I said long process, next time keep the log as you go along


Disclaimer i'm not 100% on whether you can claim dead miles while your app was off even if you were still working but just didn't want a ping from that location and were headed to a better one. But i'm not sure it can be proved you were offline.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

It's going to be short of your actual dead miles, but it's about as accurate as you can get without having a real log. Would hate to try it though at over 1k trips, thank goodness for a log.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Waste of time auditing uber Drivers, nobody is making big money


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Waste of time auditing uber Drivers, nobody is making big money


True. After auditing the first 10 the IRS will decide it's a waste of time to bother with us.


----------



## terryv67 (Feb 23, 2015)

Can you include dead miles? including leaving and returning to your home?


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey all, I started Uber about mid jan 15 and have yet to establish a "DBA" or a separate bank account with a EIN or what ever. The second quarter is fast approaching and I wasn't logging my miles properly but have almost all my gas receipts for the quarter plus a couple of tire repairs and a oil change or two. I have miscellaneous stuff like water, gum, car detailing or car wash receipts as well. i read somewhere that I can't deduct mileage and fuel so it has to be one or the other and i guess fuel would go under expenses if my mileage is too jacked to account for?? IDK, looking for some advice/ direction

1. What is my best coarse of action for the Jan-Mar quarter?

2. What should be my immediate course of action for second quarter?


----------

